# PT-141:  What is the mg per ml ratio?



## Rad-ish (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I'm not understanding in the reconstitution of a 10mg container of PT-141 is, what ends up being the mg potency of it per ml of solution?  

I figure that with a 10mg container of the stuff and conservative doses of 0.5mg at a time, you should get 20 doses out of it.  Hope I'm right about that.

So how much bacteriostatic water do you add to the container in order to get a solution so that extracting 0.5*ml* of the solution would give me 0.5*mg *of the product?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2014)

First off,  your not going to get enough water in that little vial for that ratio.   I would add 2.5ml or 250 ius of back water to reconstitute.   This will give you 1mg/25 ius or .5mg/12 ius.   If you want a lower concentration, you will need a bigger sterile bottle. Make sense?   This may help you as well. 

Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## Rad-ish (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, man.  For some reason I was thinking it was more complicated than that, like the resulting potency of the solution wouldn't necessarily be just the quotient of how much water you put in there divided by how many mg are in the bottle.


Thanks for the calculator; that's definitely helpful.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> First off,  your not going to get enough water in that little vial for that ratio.   I would add 2.5ml or 250 ius of back water to reconstitute.   This will give you 1mg/25 ius or .5mg/12 ius.   If you want a lower concentration, you will need a bigger sterile bottle. Make sense?   This may help you as well.
> 
> Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides



BOOM..:headbang:


----------



## Gettinswole (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone have any luck w this? Just ordered from hardcore peps. I like their products. My deca has me all jacked. (Or unjacked I guess..)


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, pt-141 has the same sexual component as MT2, and MT2 gives me an all night erection . If I stack it with tadalafil I get an erection that's harder than when I was 14 in gym class back when girls wore dolphin shorts with their buns hanging out. Trying urinating like that. Bahahahaha


----------



## sh00t (Apr 12, 2014)

Whats weird is that I respond to MT2 very well, not so much with PT-141....and I trust the supplier. 
Anyone else have similar effects?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2014)

Never have tried it. I just do mt2.  Tan and tug in a vial.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Never have tried it. I just do mt2.  Tan and tug in a vial.



x2


----------



## dcmelad (Oct 6, 2014)

I have taken pt 141 and find that I get tan from it.  Also tried Oxytocin and had a hard time getting it to dissolve in bacteriostatic water


----------

